# Top Rated Supplements!



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Right lads and gals! Simple one,

Whats your Preferred:

Weight gains

Fat Burners

Recoverys

Proteins

Creatines

etc...

Im looking at a new approach with the best money can by!

My Career NEEDS YOUUU! :tuf


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Id see your trainer so he knows what your having and can advise you better. He will know what you need to improve on etc

When I seen Colin at Kaobon he basically changed almost everything I was taking.


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

Don't use weight gains or fat burners but have tried CNP Pro Mass with decent results.

I currently use Reflex Micro Whey for my protein shake which is shit hot imo, full of amino acids, tastes great and mixes well.

I use CNP Pro Creatine E2 which again is shit hot, tried loads of creatine but I've found this is the best.

I'm having PHD Iso-7 in a morning and at night with PHD's L-Glutamine.

I use PHD V-Max Pump pre-workout and PHD Recovery 2:1 post-workout.

I'm also trying out PHD Methoxy-7 Test (Test Boosters) at the min, finding them pretty good too. Not so much for the test boosting effect more the ALCAR and ZMA in it.

All combined with a good diet of course :thumb


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Still wana know what you all preferrrr! tut Chris lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Cheers Casey! Spot on!



elReecho said:


> Don't use weight gains or fat burners but have tried CNP Pro Mass with decent results.
> 
> I currently use Reflex Micro Whey for my protein shake which is shit hot imo, full of amino acids, tastes great and mixes well.
> 
> ...


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

reflex instant whey and creatine are getting me back into tip top shape pretty quick .. brilliant products


----------



## Forbez (Jun 1, 2010)

Protein wise I like the BSN Syntha 6, it ain't cheap but you can sometime pick up two tubs for 50quid. It's by far the best tasting I've tried.

I'm currently using some from a local supplier, which doesn't taste bad, but when you add in a spoonful of Peanut butter to the mix and blend, it adds a tastiness to the flavour!

I haven't had creatine in a few years, but will be back on it soon.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Protein wise PHD Pharma whey has been awesome, So has PHD Synergy for an all in one.

Currently using CNP Sida Cordifolia i got from Marc and its proving of good use. Can actually see a more outline of abs and more muscle in my arms.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

For me personally and the one's we sell with very good positive feedback:-

Weight gains - CNP Pro Mass

Fat Burners - ECA (although I have to use Sida Cordifolia)

Recoverys - Dymatize BCAA's, Reflex Growth Matrix, Met Rx L Glutamine

Proteins - Phd Whey (Vanilla)

Creatines - Kre Alkalyn

etc...

Pre Workout N.O Xplode (BSN), for joints MSM/glucosamine/Chondroitin and flaxseed oil.

Think that's it  I'm starting to rattle!.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Recoverys - Dymatize BCAA's, Reflex Growth Matrix, Met Rx L Glutamine

Proteins - Phd Whey (Vanilla)

Think i will go for these, Marcs got em, When i finish my old stuff ill get some off marc i think.

Whats the Prices on these SI?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Right lads and gals! Simple one,
> 
> Whats your Preferred:
> 
> ...


For a moment I thought that said " My carers need you".


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol, I am special!



spitfire said:


> For a moment I thought that said " My carers need yhttp://www.uk-mma.co.uk/ou".


----------



## NathanielxWV4 (Jun 2, 2010)

the only one i use ( just started ) is REFLEX FAT BURNER, well its ment to make your fat burn quicker and muscle growth quicker but we will see.


----------



## mikey (Jul 2, 2009)

ECA fat burners are ace! i got them from Mark and have lost fat and put muscle on whilst taking them, very noticable changes in body shape - and thats just on 1 a day. Protein wise I use my protein imapct whey as its cheap and chearful - Gold standard whey is the best i've had, just not cheap...


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Sorry I'm late getting back to you mate...Been M.I.A for a few days re girlfriends birthday...I'll P.M you tomorrow :thumb



TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Recoverys - Dymatize BCAA's, Reflex Growth Matrix, Met Rx L Glutamine
> 
> Proteins - Phd Whey (Vanilla)
> 
> ...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

No worries dude...


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

quick thread hijack ... has anyone had experiance of the 'grenade' fat burners of whatever? I've ste a personal goal of one months dramatic weight loss before i get back into Muay thai training.

obviously diet and gym key parts to this, but want to speed up the process like the impatient bastard i am.


----------



## mikey (Jul 2, 2009)

get the ECA stuff instread from Mark, they are ace and cheap! - I lost a stone in a month taking one in a morning and training fairly well, I eat well monday - friday and then have a pizza and a small blow out over the weekend.

Drank plenty of water with them and I could see the fat dropping off me.

Highly recommended!!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

No mate sorry im not aware of the effects.

Here ya go tho.

Grenade Fat Burn Pills - The Student Room

Grenade Fat Burner Reviews - Side Effects, Buy Supplements

Grenade Thermo Detonator 100ct | Fat Burners and Weight - Sports Supplements and Bodybuilding Nutrition Supplements. | Products | Bodyshapers Fitness

Hope one of those helps you out...



FlikstRR said:


> quick thread hijack ... has anyone had experiance of the 'grenade' fat burners of whatever? I've ste a personal goal of one months dramatic weight loss before i get back into Muay thai training.
> 
> obviously diet and gym key parts to this, but want to speed up the process like the impatient bastard i am.


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> No mate sorry im not aware of the effects.
> 
> Here ya go tho.
> 
> ...


hmm ill see if i can find some other reviews. Tomorrows my first day on my new cut diet and ill be taking one from the test pack marc sent me (only 4 in it) says 1 in moren one before lunch initally then 2 in morn, 2 at night.. will see how i get on for morrow tues.. then might buy some but thought if you guys reccommentd another fat burner that really works.. then ill go tfor that. :yes:


----------

